# JETHRO AND THE PALMS



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I went to trim the dead out of my palms and guess what I found. The palms are slowly dying and Jethro is not helping. I kept them inside all last winter in the same place with no problem. My life has changed now for sure. My curtains are hanging over the rod and whatever I can find to keep him from climbing them. I am on blood thinner and have a horrible looking bruise where he used my arm to climb up in the bed with me. I have to get the nails trimed today. Anyway here are the pictures. He is a complete camera hog. I swear he posed for one of them.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Cute!! He really looks like he loves the camera! (Maybe you should change his name to mischief tho)


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Awww! So nice of you to provide him his very own jungle.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

AWESOME! I am already in love with Jethro...


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Jethro is so cute. Reminds me of my cat, Puck. Just a note...Jethro might be using your palms as a cat box.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

I love that last photo of Jethro! That's a photo that begs for a caption.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm thinking you might want to invest in one of those big kitty condominiums LOL Cute pics!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He's awful cute, Lucile! 

As far as his claws are concerned, we had a cat that used to sharpen her claws on the furniture all the time. I don't believe in declawing, but I was able to get these little soft plastic claw tips from the vet that you apply with super glue. It kept her from damaging everything until she was old enough to learn better. If Jethro is hurting you, maybe you could try those. (they were cheap, and not hard to put on)


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

He is darling, have seen those things that go on claws in pet supply catalogs too.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't believe in declawing either. I am going to try and get him in at the vets for all the vacs and meds and claw clipping. Ah just looked ad Sherron is clipping claws. Yeah. As to the cat condo, I will just buy him another palm or two. He is just playing in them, goes up the fronds until they tilt over. Course I have moss mulch all over the floor.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes, I can see that Jethro loves the camera!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

He is too cute, what a curious little face.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He is so stinking cute!


----------

